# You Never Know Who Will Put on Weight (~BBW, ~~WG, Eating, Intrigue)



## chubbysexy07 (Nov 24, 2009)

_~BBW, ~~WG, Eating, Intrigue_ - A thin beauty unwinds studying at college with a little help from a new friend.



*You Never Know Who Will Put on Weight
By: Chubbysexy07​*

*[Authors Note:]* This was one of my first stories I posted on another site a long time ago.


*Chapter 1

Teenage Princess*

Lisa was 18 years old and at college for the first time, she'd been there for 4 months. She was one of the most popular and beautiful girls that went there.
She was taking a course in beauty and fashion, which seemed fitting as she hoped to be a designer or model one day.

She was so slim, 120lbs, 57, toned, with blonde hair and blue eyes. Other girls looked at her with envy, they wanted to look that good and have so many guys running after her, asking to go to parties and giving them their numbers. A true teenage princess.

Lisa was careful of her weight and ate light meals at the right times and didn't go out often. She preferred studying for her dream job and knew if she wanted to go out she could have any one of the guys there with just one call.

So she continued in this way for a while, each lunch time she'd sit with her friends chatting away. They had all just made a new friend called Jenny that was late joining the course, but she was so dedicated to catch up. Lisa took a liking to her as she saw parts of herself in Jenny with the same dreams and hopes. She thought it could be the start of a great friendship.

Lisa was so far ahead of everyone in her class it was nice to try and help out Jenny with her work. Jenny appreciated all the help and looked past all the things about Lisa that some of the people there didn't like.
Yeah she was beautiful, but didn't make use of it in the way others do.

The more time Lisa and Jenny spent together, the closer they became, not like a loving relationship between a boy and a girl because Lisa would never dream of doing such a thing, just a really good friendship that could last forever.

Jenny was starting to catch up a little with her work now thanks to the help of Lisa, so thought it'd be nice if they had a break from it and go shopping for the day.

Lisa had doubts as she'd never had a day out of classes, but Jenny insisted that they go shopping and she'd treat her to dinner. Not wanting to offend, Lisa decided that a single day off wouldn't hurt and her friend only wanted to do something nice for her.

So off they went, looking at dresses, shoes, bags, and commenting on the styles of each designer. Lisa suddenly thought it wasn't such a bad idea after all. They had a great time and put their knowledge to use.

It was about lunchtime and the girls were both exhausted and hungry. Jenny had offered to take Lisa for dinner and true to her word had found a nice little restaurant out of the way from the busy shoppers.

*Chapter 2

The Order*

"This restaurant is lovely," said Lisa as she sat down.

"Oh, I found it last weekend when I was sightseeing."

"Its great, I love the candles on every table, I bet it looks great at night time."

"Well have to come one evening then," Jenny replied.

Lisa thought that kind of thing was more of a date than friends but went along with it.

They were then suddenly handed a menu by the waiter and asked what they would like to drink.
Jenny had a coke and Lisa had diet. The waiter then pottered off to get the drinks and the talking continued.

"Why are you drinking diet coke for?" asked Jenny

"Well I try to watch what I eat, thats all"

"You don't need to do that, Im sure you could eat whatever you want and still be ok."

Lisa didn't want to reply in a way that might sound rude, so she just giggled and continued looking at the menu hoping that would ease the situation but she was wrong.

"Well in that case, I think we should go all out on our dinners, no salad or silly little plates, I think we should stuff out faces, hehe."

As Jenny giggled Lisa didn't know how to take it.

"What do you have in mind then?" Lisa asked cautiously.

"Well, I think Ill have a burger and fries."

Lisa looked at her and thought to herself if one little change to her usual diet would make a difference.

"Ok, Ill have the same," she said quite happily, as her friend and her were doing something out of the ordinary, and Lisa had always had the same routine since she started at the college.

"Great," she replied "and we'll share some onion rings too."

The waiter came back just at that moment with their drinks.

"Are you ready to order?"

Jenny jumped in "Yes, well both have a quarter-pounder with cheese and fries and 1 portion of onion rings to share please."

"Would you like any dips?"

"Sour cream and maybe some BBQ please."

The waiter left with the order and within ten minutes the food was at the table. Lisa looked shocked at how much was there in front of her.

Jenny had already started on her fries. She wasn't a fat girl but wasn't as toned as Lisa and now Lisa had an idea of why.

She started eating and hadn't had a meal like this since she was about 15. She was really enjoying it but took her time as it seemed a lot to deal with. She ate her burger and some fires and was starting to get really full. Jenny had eaten half the onion rings already but then offered some to Lisa; she took three and ate them slowly.
That had pushed her over the edge and decided it would be silly to eat any more, her belly felt huge and didn't want to move for at least five minutes.

Jenny was pleased that they had had a good meal and a nice time. But she was ready to get on with more shopping. Lisa slowly got up from the table while jenny paid and tipped the waiter.

"More shopping," Jenny said with a big smile.

Lisa felt slightly ill at this point but agreed and followed her out of the restaurant.

*Chapter 3

The Dress*

The girls walked for a while until they came to one of the most popular stores in town. It had dresses, bags design shows, hair and makeup. It was like a dream shop for girls with great bodies and interest in fashion.

The girls went straight in the door. Lisa had stopped feeling ill and looked at all the clothes.

"This would look so good on you!" shouted Jenny from the corner of the store.

"Its lovely," said Lisa as she stared at the beautiful red dress Jenny had picked out.

"What size are you?" she asked.

"Im a size 6," jenny said quite loudly.

"Here, go try it on."

Lisa grabbed the dress and pulled Jenny to the changing rooms.

"Wait here."

Lisa ran in the changing room and stripped off, she glimpsed at her belly as she was taking of her skirt. It looked bigger than usual, and then she remembered the big meal she had just eaten.

"_Oh well_," she thought to herself and put on the dress, it fit but there was a problem. It made her already bigger belly look even fatter and being only a 36B she looked a little pregnant.

"_Oh my god_," she thought as she turned, and suddenly she stared. She didn't look at herself in disgust but with a slight joy at the way she looked. She liked her little belly in that tight dress and rubbed it to see how it felt.

"Everything ok?" Jenny called from outside.

Lisa snapped out of her stair and back to reality. She couldn't go out there looking like she did.

"Im fine," she said as she thought of what to do.

Moments later Lisa came out of the door.

"Wow, you look great," admired Jenny, "you have to buy it."

Lisa was trying to hold her belly in for as long as she could and quite quickly replied "ok" and then dashed into the changing room again. She let her belly out with relief and got changed making sure her jacket coved her stomach.

They looked around for more clothes and couldn't find anything else worth buying, Lisa paid for her dress and they went back to the college.

*Chapter 4

Late Night Snack*

The girls got back to the college and decided to call it a day. Jenny went back to her room and Lisa done the same. She still felt bloated from the big meal she'd eaten and decided that a shower would help her relax.

She took off her clothes and let down her hair and walked into the bathroom wearing only her thong. She took off her makeup and stared in the mirror, thinking about her experience in the store with the dress. Then she slowly started feeling her belly, it wasn't as big as earlier and didn't seem as nice to feel. Lisa felt a little upset and decided to try and make it like it was earlier.

Still in her thong she went to the fridge, there wasn't any fattening things in there except the bottle of diet coke maybe, she grabbed it and went to the cupboard she found a couple of bags of crisps and blinded by the feeling of what she was doing began snacking, drinking the coke and finishing each bag as quick as she could.

Lisa once again felt stuffed and bloated, and went back to the bathroom. Her belly was sticking out like before if not bigger; she felt it and had the same strange feeling as earlier. She liked it, and then had the best shower ever as she felt her belly covered in soap sliding her hands over it and trying to grab it.

When she was done she wondered what she was doing to herself. She didn't understand why it felt good, and what would happen if her belly stayed big. What would her friends say? Lisa went to bed and thought about trying to stop this madness quickly before it got out of control.


The next day Lisa didn't feel too good, she was hungry and just wanted to get the day over with. But she picked herself up, put on her makeup and got dressed, knowing that Jenny would be waiting to have breakfast. As she got dressed she noticed that her stomach didn't look as toned as usual but was flatter than the night before.

She went down to meet Jenny for their usual breakfast and chat before class. Jenny looked happy to see her and already had a coffee waiting for her.

"Thanks, I need it," she said as she sat down.

"Why whats wrong?"

"I don't think I slept well last night, thats all, and I felt so hungry."

"They do a great breakfast roll here, have you ever tried it?"

"No, I always have cereal."

"You've been here longer than me and you haven't tried it?"

"No, why?"

"Itll make you feel better, I promise."

Lisa was so tired and hungry she blindly agreed.
Jenny went over and got two breakfast rolls.

"Try it, its great."

Lisa looked at the roll with bacon, sausage and egg all packed inside, then began to eat it.

"Mmm, it is good," she said half chewing.

After they finished Lisa felt better, slightly full but better, and off they went to class.

*Chapter 5

Night Time Revision (Two Weeks Midterm Test)*

The girls arrived at class and got to work, Lisa still felt bloated but continued her day. Their tutor had an announcement to make and the whole class stopped what they were doing.

"There will be a midterm test in two weeks, you must be prepared for it, and therefore I am giving you plenty of notice. Now please continue your work."

"Two weeks, I hope Im ready, Ive still got so much to do and learn." Jenny worried.

"Well, you can come to my room in the evening and we'll study together for a few hours, and of course it'll be fun too."

"Really, oh youre a star, thanks so much," said Jenny in a very girly way.

"Great, we'll start tonight."

(NIGHT 1)

Later on that evening Jenny came to Lisa's room with all her work and they started researching information and filling in questions and answer sheets. This continued for about an hour when Lisa felt hungry again.

"Im starving; all this work is making me hungry."

"Me too, what have you got?"

"Err, unfortunately nothing at the moment, I forgot to get some stuff yesterday when we were out."

"Ok, Ill order a pizza."

Lisa was a little concerned about fast food, knowing what she had already eaten the past two days.

"Ok, but only if we share one."

"Sounds good to me." And with that Jenny was on the phone ordering a large chicken pizza with extra cheese and a bottle of coke. Twenty minutes and two more pages of work later the pizza arrived.

The girls sat and ate slice after slice, Lisa didn't even care that the coke wasn't diet. Now stuffed the work continued at a slower pace, then they decided to call it a night.

After Jenny left, Lisa went to the bathroom, her belly once again sticking out. She felt it and rubbed it round and round looking sideways in the mirror, feeling strange and sexy she decided to go to bed.

The next morning Lisa decided to weigh herself as her belly still looked round.

"128 pounds!" she gasped in amazement. "I better be careful or Ill be fat." She didn't seem as annoyed as she thought she'd be, but worried about what people might think if it continued.

She got dressed and went to breakfast with Jenny and then off to class.

*Chapter 6

Revision Continued.*

After class Lisa and Jenny met in her room again to study.

(NIGHT 2)

This time as they got hungry Jenny offered to buy Chinese. Lisa had forgotten all about her morning weigh in and agreed, they both had a chicken chow mein fries and another bottle of coke. Stuffed and tired they called it a night.

(NIGHT 3)

Another evening of study, and another take away this time some Indian food, two kormas, popedoms and another bottle of coke. Even though Lisa had been eating fatty foods throughout the day she still enjoyed the takeaways, and was starting to forget about her weight and healthy eating.

(NIGHT 4)

Jenny had noticed how Lisa had been eating and didn't mention to her that she might of put on some pounds as she thought it would make HER look better if this beautiful girl that everyone admired started looking chubby and decided to encourage her eating with another takeaway.

(NIGHT 5)

Breakfast was now a constant fatty roll, lunch was a similar thing now for Lisa. It seemed that the days were fading quickly as both the girls were looking forward to the night time study and meal.

Lisa each evening would say goodbye to Jenny and go to her bathroom and play with her belly that was getting bigger every day, she was worried about what people might say as her belly grew but continued eating how she was.

(NIGHT 6)

That morning she put on some jeans and realized that her belly was sticking out over the top a little and getting them on wasn't as easy as it used to be.
This concerned her but also excited her and she wore her jacket to help cover the new bulge.

That evening the girls studied hard and Jenny had brought some beers to go with their takeaway. Lisa didn't usually drink but made an exception and three beers later felt quite tipsy and spilt some food down her top and decided to change it.

Jenny was looking at her as she changed, knowing that she would see if Lisa had put on weight, which was likely since she'd put on a few pounds herself. As Lisa took off her top Jenny saw her body, she had a little belly sticking out and was starting to get love handles. This made Jenny think about how it could all make her look better.
They finished for the night, said goodbye, and Lisa fell into bed stuffed and a little drunk.

(NIGHT 7)

It was the weekend and the girls had no class to go to, instead they went to town just browsing the stores and went for another meal that Jenny was happy to pay for.
That night they didn't study, they drank and ordered pizza, but this time they didn't share and both got large ones.

Being tipsy again Lisa ate all of her pizza, Jenny thought she'd try and get Lisa to eat some of hers, moaning that she was stuffed after only half offered it to her, Lisa agreed and ate some more, leaving the rest. Jenny opened more beers and they continued drinking. Lisa felt hot stuffed and wanted to take off her top. Jenny didn't mind as she wanted to see how fat she was after all that food.

Once again she saw her body with her even bigger round belly sticking out after all the food and drink. Lisa caught her looking and asked her why she was staring. Jenny didn't say anything.

"Do you think Im getting fat?" Lisa said with a drunken tone.

"No, I think you look great, you look even better than when I first saw you. If you have put on some weight you look better for it."

"You dont think Im too skinny then either?"

Jenny jumped at her chance, even though she was a friend Jenny knew how it would turn out in her favor.

"Well, if I had to be honest, I think you'd look better with a little MORE weight."

Lisa quite drunk and a little happy with what she had just heard just smiled and laid down.

Jenny left her to sleep and went home smiling.

*Chapter 7

More Weight and The End*

The next morning Lisa woke to the memory of last night, MORE WEIGHT was going threw her mind as she showered and felt her body. She had love handles that felt soft; it was new to her and she liked it. Her belly was bigger than ever and stuck out more than ever. What was she doing to her body and why did it make her feel so good?

She went to put on her jeans, they felt so tight around her once slim thighs, struggling to get them over her bum and having to lay down to do them up Lisa was turned on but worried. She decided to go shopping but needed something to eat first, so she had the bits of pizza left over from last night and phoned Jenny.

They met up and had breakfast even after the pizza. Lisa said she needed new clothes and Jenny knew why.
They hurried to town and for the nearest store with jeans and tops to match.

Lisa grabbed some jeans, they were size 8-10 and hoping Jenny didn't see went to try them on. They fit but were still a tight fit. Lisa bought 2 pairs and a few tops and then they left.

Jenny offered to buy dinner again but Lisa just wanted to get back to her room, so Jenny decided to grab some snacks instead.

(NIGHT 8)

Back at her room Lisa went to the bathroom and weighed herself. 136lbs. She had gained more than the freshman fifteen.

She stopped and looked at herself in the mirror, she looked at her belly, love handles, bum, thighs and even her breasts felt bigger.

"I like it," she whispered to herself, and thought about how Jenny had said she might look better with a few more pounds.

She came out of the bathroom and was ready for snacks. Jenny was amazed at how much she started to eat.
By night time they were both hungry and knew they had class again the next day. Another take away and bottle of coke, no more beer after last night they agreed.

Once again said goodnight and went to bed.


(THE FOLLOWING NIGHTS TO THE TEST)

Every day Lisa would stuff herself with food and every evening she would have a different take away.
Other people had started to notice how big she was getting and didn't mind her walking around the halls as she had a belly sticking out of her top and nowhere to hide it anymore. Lisa continued to eat over the days leading up to the test putting on more weight.

By the time the test arrived she weighed 146lbs. She had gained so much from eating fatty foods and a little help from her now slightly slimmer friend.


The test went well and the girls decided to celebrate. They went to Lisa's room and started drinking a lot.
They had music playing and were dancing around; Lisa got so hot and was so drunk she took off her clothes that were feeling very tight down to her underwear.

Jenny hadn't really seen her so unexposed for a while as Lisa had tried to cover up her body more as she got bigger. She looked on waiting to see.

Lisa took off her jacket that covered her belly that was rounding out her top, then she took off her top and as she did her belly wobbled out over her tight jeans, her breasts filled her bra and her love handles jiggled over the sides of her jeans as she flung her top on the floor. Then she struggled to undo her button on her jeans and as she took them off her belly seemed to drop down a little over her thong her thighs wobbled and bum too, then as she walked over to the bed she asked Jenny the same question as before...


----------



## chubbysexy07 (Nov 24, 2009)

as this is my first story post on here, I want to make sure that I have not broken any rules and if people can give me any relivent information on posting that I have missed whilst posting this (if that makes sense)

comments on the story also welcomed, as I mentioned I wrote it a long time ago. 

If anyone wants to take it and make it longer ect feel free to do so, I would be honoured.

take care all x


----------



## morepushing13 (Nov 24, 2009)

I like it...I think you could add more time with a 20lb weight gain and up the gain but I thought it was really good, especially for a first one!


----------



## chubbysexy07 (Nov 24, 2009)

morepushing13 said:


> I like it...I think you could add more time with a 20lb weight gain and up the gain but I thought it was really good, especially for a first one!


Thanks, it was a long time ago.

Look out for WATCHING its my work in progress, I'll be posting it hopfully next month.

Don't wanna post it till its finished.


----------



## Matt L. (Nov 25, 2009)

I liked your story. A very nice edition too the forum.


----------



## chubbysexy07 (Nov 25, 2009)

Matt L. said:


> I liked your story. A very nice edition too the forum.


Thank you for your words of kindness


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, I agree, well done I like the story very much.


----------

